# Asus VG248QE Monitor blurry at 144hz



## kaqmere (Dec 3, 2014)

My current setup involves a single monitor, DisplayPort connection, and 1920 x 1080 desktop resolution. No matter what settings I try my games and videos are blurry and appear to render at a much lower refresh rate than they should.

I've fiddled with the monitor, and found that setting trace free at 100 enables a weird ghosting effect, which is not so bad at 80. I've switched between DisplayPort and DVI-D Dual Link, going so far as to switch the DVI between the Analog and Digital outputs of my Graphics Card with little-to-no difference.

I have played several games with the Fraps framerate display enabled: Dragon Age: Origins, Deus Ex (the old one), Descent: Freespace, and Skyrim. The framerate remained above 120 fps in DAO, a constant 144 in Deus Ex (with the special launcher), 120 in Freespace, and 144 in Skyrim (though 144fps Skyrim is too buggy to play). I have also tried various Vsync settings to no avail.

They all appear blurry when they should be sharp, and I get screen tearing on some games. My mouse has a relatively low dpi, so I only test the visual quality using keyboard commands. Using the UFO Frame Test, the image is blurred in four possible refresh rates: 144, 120, 100, and 85. I have also installed the Toasty X Strobelight tool; whether Lightboost is on or off, the only difference is in monitor brightness.

I upgraded to a proper gaming computer several months ago, because I have heard that the jump from 60 to 120+ is at least noticeable (if not beautiful and a joy to experience), but all four of the games I tried looked no different than on my old rig running at 60fps or lower (albeit with better performance at higher graphic settings).

I wish I had been more critical when I bought this monitor; I bought it with a proper gaming pc, so the jump in performance drew all my attention. The warranty is long gone by now, so if it is defective I can't return it.

Finally, the specs:



Monitor: *Asus VG248QE*
Motherboard: *Asus H81M-K*
Power Supply: *Rosewill Capstone 450W*
OS: *Windows 7 Professional 64-bit*
Hard Drive: *Western Digital 1TB Sata 6.0Gb/s HDD*
CPU: *Intel Core i3-4130, 3.40GHz dual-core*
RAM: *2 Adata XPG 4.00 GB DDR3 cards (total 8GB)*
Graphics Card: *Zotac GTX 770, 2048 MB GDDR5*
GPU: *NVidia GK104 A2*
NVidia Driver Ver: *344.75*

Some possibly relevant monitor settings are as follows:



Splendid Mode: *Game Mode*
Brightness: *1/100*
Contrast: *40/100*
Smart View: *OFF*
Sharpness: *50/100*
Trace Free: *80/100*
ASCR: *OFF*


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Here are two links that may help:
Asus VG248QE problem? Blurry/tearing? :: Hardware and Operating Systems
https://pcmonitors.info/reviews/asus-vg248qe./


----------

